# Christmas t-jet trade 2013



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello Everyone , it's time for the christmas trade for 2013, I figure the beginning of October is a great time to start. 
As most know I started the trade about 8 or 9 years ago and since then it has grown. 
I have spoke to a few of the past participants, Hobbytalk longtime regulars I call true friends, and without bringing up some of the difficulties in the last few trades I have trimmed the rules and adjusted them a bit. (Not saying these can't be tweeked a bit).

RULES.

1.) chassis must be an original aurora tjet, it can be any version, from standard,truck,slimline, ect. open rivet or closed. NO AUTOWORLD.

2.) Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, no diecast or lexan bodys allowed
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

3.) one entree per household.

4.) your Hobbytalk name needs to be in the box with the car, theres a lot of Johns, Joes and Daves around.

5.) Include $5.00 for return shipping, I will be returning cars first class with delivery confirmation. payment can be cash with the car, check, or paypal as gift.

6.) No regifts. 

This is the time to make something for your brother. Something to be proud of, something you put some thought and time into to make someone else happy.

Please send cars to 
Ed Schoeneberger
1618 Main street
Northampton, Pa.
18067

deadline postmarked/delivered by December 5th, I need to repackage and get mailed out in time for everyone to receive them by christmas.

Whose In:
1.) me
2.)honda27
3.)Alpink
4.)bubba123
5.)slotcarman
6.)hittman
7.)chappy2
8.)win43
9.)Bobzilla
10.)nuther dave
11.)dolphinsfan
12.)slickrick
13.)black oxx


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

im in ed ty.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I am in. So many builds, so little time.

Dave


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omega said:


> I am in. So many builds, so little time.
> 
> Dave


Ditto on "IN" Ed :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm tentatively in, provided I'm capable. My right arm is still doing it's own painful, non functioning thing.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok Ok I'm in!!! I guess I better get started.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

count me in to, enjoyed the last one!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm tentatively in, provided I'm capable. My right arm is still doing it's own painful, non functioning thing.


Joe, "IF" u'r unable too...
I can donate a car u did 4 me awhile back...
only has a few laps since u sent it...
PM me about it, if u want ;-)

"Santa's" have 2 work 2gether, & u not being in the Xmas exchange..
just ain't da' same 

Best,

Pete


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

We'll play it by ear Pete, but I'd rather participate, even if it's a non lighted car. No law saying I have to send in something lit up.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> We'll play it by ear Pete, but I'd rather participate, even if it's a non lighted car. No law saying I have to send in something lit up.


Gotcha!!! Congrad's on new Mod-Job :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*and a custom t-jet in a pear tree...*

Count me in Ed....Yeah this is going to be fun!! :hat:

Bob...ho,ho,ho,...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-HO-SLOT-CA...8QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:102

can you find the past xmas trade car in this lot??


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

yes black tow truck


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

honda27 said:


> yes black tow truck


That was my first one I ever did. I never did find out who it went to.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

honda27 said:


> yes black tow truck


a couple cars down from that is a white/green Kodiak stockcar I did a few years ago.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ed keep me in the exchange !!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

xxxxx


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm still a HT and a Slot Lodger nothing wrong with not.. There's no law saying you have to be on just one site..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

xxxxx


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> I'm still a HT and a Slot Lodger nothing wrong with not.. There's no law saying you have to be on just one site..


Kewl....Dude!!! :thumbsup:
i'm under the weather a bit, so not on as much...
:thumbsup::thumbsup: on Xmas exchange decision as well :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Actually Hittman, you're wrong. ie- there is a LAW, it's called a Blacklist. Which was created by the "Elders" of the Slot Lodge to keep certain Hobby Talkers (and others) from joining the Slot Lodge, which is a Elite Click Forum.


I know U can't be referring to "H/T's, Slot Car Chat-room.."
must be 1 of some of them other sites... 2 each, their own :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

are we talking about a private "room" within the HT live chat feature?
and if so, why would that be created?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

xxxxx


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*chat*

yes ralph im 1 of the guys on that list along with many others that were not invited to join them. ill stay right here where a few good guys still hang out .:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*and?*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> No Alpink, I'm talking about PartsPig's NEW Slot Car Forum named the "Slot Lodge", which was formed so the elite posters from HobbyTalk could move to, and be safe from the Things at HT that annoyed them, people too ! There are at least a half dozen or so HT members that are one their Black List, and I'm one of them. The Slot Lodge elders are PartsPig, Bill Hall, CJ, and I think Larry Lype. And if they don't like you, you're not gonna become a member.


and?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whether or not this is the time for this latest thread hijack, this certainly isn't the place. Can we please get back to the "Peace on Earth and Good Will to Men" theme here?? For God's sake, this is the Christmas Exchange thread!!! 

Glad you're sticking around Hittman, and welcome back to the exchange.

As far as that other topic is concerned, how the Slot Lodge guys run their site is completely up to them. Whether they pick and choose who is or is not in is completely up to them. If and when they choose to allow anyone else in is by their time frame and by their decision. They have every right to start up their own site and do with it as they see fit. 

Those who are invited and choose to join them are doing so by their own free will. They have every right to do so, and have just as much right to stay and contribute here also. It is no different than any one of you guys belonging to HT and other slot boards or Facebook groups at the same time. I've poked around a few of these other sites and I've run across many common names at them, so this is nothing new. 

As far as chat is concerned, folks have a right to associate or not associate with other folks. You can't make them talk to you, you can't make them stay in the chat room you're in, nor can you expect them to not go where they're free to go. As you would not like to be forced to do something you might not feel up to doing, or find unpleasant, neither should you expect others to do the same. 

A ways back I and another experimented with the HT private chat room function. The ability to make an invisible private room is possible. If someone who is a regular chatter is so repulsive to you that you can't stand to be in the same room with him, by all means, make yourself a private invisible room. Just do me a favor and respect that other person enough to take him off ignore. You won't have to deal with him at all, so there's no need to have him on it, whether by intent or just because his computer does it to him for the sake of bumping him out every 2 minutes. If you have no exposure to him, there ain't a need to have him on it.

If someone pops into the water cooler and disappears a few seconds later, deal with it. If they wish to converse with you, they will. If they don't, oh well! 

I'm not editing the previous posts out, but I am expecting you guys to respect Ed and let his Christmas thread get back on track. Until the members of that new slot forum decide to announce it, consider that topic closed. That is their decision, and I hope they will handle it gracefully when the time comes.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*post*

ty slot well said.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Ed keep me in the exchange !!


just got my Aurora T-Jet chassis in....
so...Look-Out !!! :freak:

just got 2 figure on w/ bod 2 go w/ it ROFLMHeadO!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm in Ed. Thanks for the encouragement. :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I need to drop out. Broke my collarbone last Thursday night. Arm is in a sling for the next four weeks. There is always next year.

Dave the one armed need to learn to walk down step's bozo.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry to see that Dave!! I hope you can get patched up soon!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave, get well soon.
yep there will be others. 
hope you can better real soon


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Maserati does one eighty five...*



Omega said:


> I need to drop out. Broke my collarbone last Thursday night. Arm is in a sling for the next four weeks. There is always next year.
> 
> Dave the one armed need to learn to walk down step's bozo.


Sorry to hear about your collarbone Dude. 

Take care and still follow along won't yah.

Bob...I broke my collarbone and now I can't drive...zilla


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Count Me In*

I am not missing it this year, I'm all in!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

dolphinfan67 said:


> I am not missing it this year, I'm all in!


cool, nice to see a new face join the trade.


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, been more of a silent reader for a while now. Have asked a few questions cuz I am fairly new to this compared to most guys on here. Missed a couple of the exchanges, and it sounds pretty cool. Thanks!


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

ok guys its nov 14th . only 21 more days to have cars at ed,s house. shipping mine out Monday along with 5.00 return ship.:wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

My Xmas car is finished and will be mailed out next week.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> My Xmas car is finished and will be mailed out next week.


GLAD 2 see U'r still in Jerry, makes MY Xmas :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

mailed mine out 2day... 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it too late to join in on the fun?


Rob


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Is it too late to join in on the fun?
> 
> 
> Rob


Heck no, join in.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

my car will be mailed out sat so it should be there Tuesday or wed next week.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bout 2 weeks left guys.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

With this cold weather it looks like I won't get mine done.. I bet I can find something I have done to send in..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm not gonna post pictures yet, but bubba and win sent in 2 smoking hot looking cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> With this cold weather it looks like I won't get mine done.. I bet I can find something I have done to send in..


that's great Johnny :thumbsup:
glad U'r still in, getting "Winter" ahead of schedule, here now as well ....

Pete :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine's about done... Just buttoning it up now!  Now to find the funds to ship it....


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine is packaged and ready to go out in Mondays mail. I am super excited to see what has been created. Thanks SethNdaddy for doing all the leg work on the exchange.

rob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Looking forward to seeing everyones builds...*

Ed, 

I particularly like rule #6 

This is the time to make something for your brother. Something to be proud of, something you put some thought and time into to make someone else happy.

Will be shipping out my t-jet creation & $5.00 bucks for shipping Wednesday after work.

This isn't any speed demon even though this got some New Dash Magnets inside, along with some New Wizard brushes, cleaned the pancake & pickup shoes and topped it off with a drop of oil after running a bunch laps around the track.

The decals were set with MicroScale decal set and then this whole deal got coated with MicroScale Flat Clear Coat with a brush.
Usually I dip in Future for a gloss finish but, this needed a flat finish and something on the top needed to not be coated at all. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

The first time I used Testors Dull Clear Coat the clear coat cracked on me because, to much clear coat got used. :freak:...what a mess.:drunk: In the Summer I dip in Future first then spray Dull Coat if I'm going for a flat and rusty look.

This was the first time using MicroScale Flat Coat and am very happy with the results. 

Have a Super Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!

Bob...Gobble, Gobble, Bobble, Gobble...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Ed,
> 
> I particularly like rule #6
> 
> ...


Yep.....years ago xmas meant so much, thats the feeling I try to make with this trade. 

Ed....I still make the kids listen to Bing Crosby around the house during christmas....Schoeneberger


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got Hunders car in the mail............ooooooo yeah..............real nice stuff


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

woohoo

Keep those cars coming.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Need to be in the mail by Dec. 5th........about 1 week.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Will be mailing mine on Saturday in the AM hours.


Rob


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Omega said:


> That was my first one I ever did. I never did find out who it went to.
> 
> Dave


I wish I knew who this was, obviously its a Hobbytalk guy, theres 3 xmas trade cars in the lot.....Anyone know who? (I'm just curious not mad or anything)


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine is packaged and going in the mail tomorrow. :woohoo:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got alpink's, chappy's, zillas, nuther's and black oxx. need a few more.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine's getting mailed tomorrow.. Thanks for running this exchange Ed!


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine was sent out Yesterday at 11:30. Its should be there tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ed mine should be there today.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today also for me... At least that's what the tracking says..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

got Hittman, and yours too Joe.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

there r 13 cars total. out of the 13 how many u still waiting on.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sorry I couldn't take part in it this time around. I'm sure you guys will get cool rides. 

Post pics please.


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Had a disaster with my original, back-up car went out yesterday.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think I'm missing one car yet. I will get a family portrait tonight.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

heres the pics, minus slickrick's car.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet lot we have going here. Does not look like a bad one in the lot.



Rob


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Usps receipt says it should have been there on the 6th, heres the tracking # 9114901075742616091926, I'm really sorry about this guys 
The cars look great!!! Gotta agree with Oxx, not a bad one in the lot!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tracking says it left Jersey city on the 6th, but does not show it was delivered. Probably laying on the floor of a usps truck somewhere. We'll cross our fingers.
Did you take a picture of it before you left ? If so, post it up, it'll get here.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And lets not forget, everyone who participated will get some resin add on parts compliments of Al Pink, a taillights fade resin body from Win43, and a horrorclix monster from me.


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the extra's Pink, Win43, and Ed, as well as for putting this together....much appreciated!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

VERY COOL LOOKING STUFF!!!!!!! MERRY XMAS to all.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*reposting pics*



sethndaddy said:


> heres the pics, minus slickrick's car.


reposting pic


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Some cool looking cars in that bunch!!! I'd be partial to the... RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Some cool looking cars in that bunch!!! I'd be partial to the... RM


ALL look Great-Jobs!! :thumbsup:
can't wait 2 C Da' "Lone-Ranger" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:
Happy Holiday's 2 ALL!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whoa!! What a sweet looking bunch!! :lol: at the "roach coach"!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice builds gang!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MERRY XMAS TO ALL!!!!! Great bunch of cars .


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

did slickricks car get there.


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

I really hope it gets there! and I didnt take any pictures either


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

not today, but there was snow and crap all over this morning, hopefully tomorrow.

I did get 6 boxes mailed out this morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*car*

did ricks car make it today.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

honda27 said:


> did ricks car make it today.


nope, and the tracking info hasn't changed

Rick, pm me your address.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat looking cars everyone!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Man these are some sweet customs!!

Bob...ho,ho,ho...zilla


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

any luck on slicks car yet.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> any luck on slicks car yet.


Down-Boy...Down!!!
Here's a "Slider".......

GOOD Honda !!! :freak:

my Evil-Scrooge side couldn't resist, no insult intended, open 4 jab's-back @ me.. "D" :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Got It!!!*

Got my trade package today, Thanks Ed! Got the sweet gold roadster....what an awesome custom car! Many thanks to the builder, and to the guys who provided the bonus goodies:thumbsup: Thanks to all for letting me participate, look forward to doing more. Merry Christmas to all


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*car*

lets see a pic.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

It got busy here with work and stuff, I will send the rest of the cars out monday, sorry to make a bit of a wait, but I didn't have enough time and wanted to get a handful of them out.
I asked about the missing package at the post office and they said it can be laying in the floor of a truck in Jersey city or laying somewhere in Lehigh Valley post office. It is a shame, I think its the first xmas fatal delivery.

But Santa's offering you a car Rick, just need to pm me your address. I did 2 cars and let my wife pick out the trade car..........the other is yours.......its the yeller one.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mine arrived too ! !*

I got the slick '55 in silver. Great job on this build for sure. Wheel choice is perfect. Thanks to the builder for this well thought out gem, thanks to Ed for going to all this trouble just for us, and thanks everyone else!!



dolphinfan67 said:


> Got my trade package today, Thanks Ed! Got the sweet gold roadster....what an awesome custom car! Many thanks to the builder, and to the guys who provided the bonus goodies:thumbsup: Thanks to all for letting me participate, look forward to doing more. Merry Christmas to all


DF67... If you got the gold roadster, then I think you got my Offy, glad you like it. As you may have noticed, it's a divorced axle set-up. Funny thing about that... the chassis and the body are actually "married" for life now!! Go easy removing the body.... Just take out the screws and lift the chassis out carefully from the front to the back. When you put those screws back in go easy as well. No need to crank it down tight. It's an old body and actually the front screw isn't even mandatory because the fit is pretty snug as-is. Ski shoes with a tweak here and there will be the way to go if you ever need to replace them. They suit the rake it travels on. Merry Christmas, and enjoy!!! :wave:


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

TJD...It was a perfect swap then, because I did the '55. Not so much a "build" but more of a "custom". I am fairly new at this, so the builds should get better in time. Hope you have some fun with it.

The Offy is a masterpiece! Thanks for the tips for working on, but will probably never have to. She is going to find a permanent parking spot in my cool car showcase. Don't want to take a chance at some uninsured idiot running into me and totaling her, maybe see a parade now and again.

Thanks for the great work!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> It got busy here with work and stuff, I will send the rest of the cars out monday, sorry to make a bit of a wait, but I didn't have enough time and wanted to get a handful of them out.
> I asked about the missing package at the post office and they said it can be laying in the floor of a truck in Jersey city or laying somewhere in Lehigh Valley post office. It is a shame, I think its the first xmas fatal delivery.
> 
> But Santa's offering you a car Rick, just need to pm me your address. I did 2 cars and let my wife pick out the trade car..........the other is yours.......its the yeller one.


Ed man that Pumkin Patch LKS WAY COOL DUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

ty ed for doing this. I got the vw bus which was one by black oxxpurple.
. ty every one.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Not sure who build this? Very Cool Clown car!!*

Heads I win and Tails you loose....I won this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

These Rims were rubberized in the rear to give it Traction Power. :thumbsup:





Thank You Ed for running this years Exchange and for the Clix and goodies you sent along for the ride.

Thank you Everyone who built a car as this wouldn't happen with out you (& me). :hat:   :hat:

Bob...LOVE IT!!...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That was an AlPink car Bob, and the rest of the cars are boxed up and ready to go to the post office tomorrow, thanks for everyone who played.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whoa!! Nice job Al!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Whoa!! Nice job Al!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :lol:


MEGA-Ditto Al :-O

Bubba :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

cars all went out Monday morning, so you guys should start getting them soon.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> cars all went out Monday morning, so you guys should start getting them soon.


hi ED,

not complain'n or nut'n.....
but it's Friday's Mail & nothing yet (??) 

ok, so I'm still the lil' kid wait'n 4 Santa LOL!!!
I also have a package that was supposed to arrive 2 its destination via
USPS Priority.. "THAT" w/ due 4 delivery on past Monday & still out
in "Mr. Zip-Land" (yes I'm tracking it... ;-)

just whining I guess :freak:

no worries if it got caught in the "Mail That Time Forgot" bin....

seems none the other guys have gotten their's yet.. so :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 (going on 8 years old..)


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Woohoo*

Got this GREAT WILLYS pick-up.

Judging by the brass guide pin and crown gear, this must be a Chappy2 creation.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!

MERRY XMAS to all.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad you like it Win! A side note, there is brass spacers on the guide post screws. So watch out when you take the body off.
Merry Christmas to you and to everyone on HT!

Best Regards,
Rob (Chappy)


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

got yellow/purple vw van no pics sry.


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Got my car yesterday! 
Thank you soo much Ed!! Just when you think there aren't any good people left, Ed steps up and delivers and awesome ratroded rusty leadsled, even tho my car never made it  BTW Ed, I WILL be sending you a car. And thank you for the goodies aswell!

For as long as the Christmas exchange goes on I'll be part of it!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

SlickRick said:


> Got my car yesterday!
> Thank you soo much Ed!! Just when you think there aren't any good people left, Ed steps up and delivers and awesome ratroded rusty leadsled, even tho my car never made it  BTW Ed, I WILL be sending you a car. And thank you for the goodies aswell!
> 
> For as long as the Christmas exchange goes on I'll be part of it!


The sister car went to someone here in the trade. My wife picked out which car she thought was cooler and it went to the trade, the yellow rusty rat was going to stay with me, but I thought I would send it to you. Maybe in Feb. i'll get the long lost car in the mail in a tattered old box.

I'm glad you liked it, I ran a bunch of laps on both of them. I never saw anyone tear open the back of a Dash lead sled so I figured I would do it to see the cars handling......i liked it.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine came in late yesterday!! I will post pics later.. Thank you Ed for doing the exchange. I hope you like the Gentleman Jim car from the Batman cartoons, can't wait to see what you do with it.. Again thank you..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine showed up yesterday too!! I'll be taking pix later today and post some up. I got the turquoise hot rod!! :woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thank you for hosting the show Ed!! As usual, you did an awesome job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> hi ED,
> 
> not complain'n or nut'n.....
> but it's Friday's Mail & nothing yet (??)
> ...


UPDATE:.. WOO-HOO! Santa came 2day (Sat 21) !!!

got the ED's custom Weathered-Leadslead !!
AND a custom cast orange GT body w/ glass!!!
some clix, & bunches of NEAT resin parts, display stands, drivers, ect, ect !!!!

I feel like "Ralphie" getting his red rider !!!
Giddy as Ebonezer (that 'Ol Geezer..) on Xmas morning after the spirits !!!

MEGA BIG Thankx ED !!!!!
mail 'round here seems 2 go @ a snail's pace, both coming & going...

CAN'T Wait til 2morrow 4 "CAVE-TIME"!!

dodging bad weather & 'Naders this evening...

WOW!! I got the GREATEST of the bunch!!!

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=183486&d=1386637627


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am excited as I got the 37' in this picture, Nice car Jerry. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attach...6&d=1386637627

THANKS Ed. The extra goodies are an added bonus.


Rob


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you, to who ever sent in the Mev's custom, I received the green Mev. I believe an Impala. Also thank you for the body and resin parts! I was looking for a driver for a build the other day, and low and behold the resin one in the box fit perfect! Ed great job on this one, looking forward to the next.

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I finally got a couple pix of mine!! I don't know who did this, but this is wicked looking!!!




What a cool ride!! I love the roof angled like this!! She looks mean!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:Thank you Ed for putting on the show and the clix, and thank you for the extra Giperjet body! I got a 50's dirt track racer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Slot the Hot rod came from me!!! Glad you like it.. It might need oiled..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it John!! I need to set up a floor track and give it a work out!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> UPDATE:.. WOO-HOO! Santa came 2day (Sat 21) !!!
> 
> got the ED's custom Weathered-Leadslead !!
> AND a custom cast orange GT body w/ glass!!!
> ...


AAAHhhhh!!! "MINE'S" ... BETTER, than ALL U'rs Put 2gether  :thumbsup: :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:

The MERRIEST of w/ ever Holidays U observe 2 ALL!!!
"...God Bless Us!!!.............EVERYONE!!...." ;-)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*fine Xmas Xchange 2013*

MERRY CHRISTMAS
I got the ROACH COACH Pest Control Chevy Apache van









THANK YOU whomever created this masterpiece.
THANK YOU Jerry for the neat resin taildragger.
THANK YOU Ed for hosting this event and sending CLIX.
THANK YOU and a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous NEW YEAR.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink,

Dude glad you like the PEST CONTROL truck that I made. 

I got your Clown Car and love, love, love it!! 





Also Thank You Ed for the clix and ex-tra body fun pack you sent.

Bob...Thinking Santa Ed is one Cool Dude...zilla


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's the beauty I received!!! Thanks Ed..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't light that one Johnny. As slow going as I've been, it might have been ready for the July swap...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I couldn't light that one Johnny. As slow going as I've been, it might have been ready for the July swap...


Think about it....Hmmmmmmmmmmmm 

This makes for a Rare slotcarman custom that was not lighted.

I know you want to get all better Joe so, no worries man as it's O.K. to build them without lights now and then.

Bob...you saw it hear in 2013 folks...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I couldn't light that one Johnny. As slow going as I've been, it might have been ready for the July swap...


Looks like a HIGHLY-Desirable job 2 me Joe :thumbsup:
also HIGHLY - DETAILED as well ....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful cars. What a great event.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, the SlickRick car finally made it to my house today.
Box was all dirty with rounded corners, you could tell it was on the floor of a truck for quit some time.
I didn't take pictures of it yet, but its a nice Cougar, white w/green decals. It will go in the Cougar stable for a future picture.
Thanks for everyone who was involved in the trade, It went smooth.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to do it Ed!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to do it Ed!!


DITTO !! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

It has been a busy couple weeks with the holidays. But I wanted to take the time to say thank you to Ed for running the exchange as well as Al and everyone else involved. Here is a pic of the car I received fresh off the track after a few laps! 



Best regards

Chappy


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

chappy2 said:


> It has been a busy couple weeks with the holidays. But I wanted to take the time to say thank you to Ed for running the exchange as well as Al and everyone else involved. Here is a pic of the car I received fresh off the track after a few laps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that an early 60's MEV Belvedere ?? (Possibly)more green than blue???
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

here my car i got


----------

